# redness around one eye



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku's left eye is tearing. The skin around the eye (not the eye itself) is red-ish and looks irritated. Does anyone know what this could be? It looks to my very untrained and uninformed eye like it could be an allergic reaction to something. She doesn't seem very bothered by it.

I noticed it yesterday, and it seemed to be getting a little better by the afternoon and evening, but this morning it was back. She hasn't been eating anything different lately. If you have any ideas, I'd be grateful to hear them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I always keep Baush & Lomb Advanced Eye Wash handy. It is an eye irrigating solution that you can hold them and use a thick towel and just gently wash their little eye out. It could be that they have gotten something on their little paw and gotten it in the eye. I only use it for irritation and not for a scratch on the eye itself.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I personally would have the vet check it out... Seems if allergy it would be both eyes ( though I don't know that for certain) and it may be a little scratch not seen by the naked eye. 
I've had this with my pooches and conjunctivitis has sometimes been the case. I think a vet should determine the problem.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree. Keep her out of bright light and let a vet take a peek at it. Sometimes it takes some
medication to heal what's irritating or it could be a scratch you cannot see, but could ulcerate if
not treated.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have your vet check it out. It could be a scratch on her cornea or even dry eye. Only your vet has the equipment to see what's going on.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments, everyone. We have an appointment to see the vet this afternoon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Nov 23 2008, 02:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=676043


> Thanks for your comments, everyone. We have an appointment to see the vet this afternoon.[/B]


Great! Keep us posted!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

The vet was quite thorough. There was no scratch on the cornea. He thinks it's conjunctivitis, so she's on meds. I've discovered how hard it can be to administer eye drops to a squirmy Haiku. I have no idea where how she could have acquired conjunctivitis - she hasn't been around other dogs, and she's always on a leash when she's outside. Maybe some sort of irritant got into her eye.

She's laying low right now; I think she's stressed and unhappy from the vet's visit because they did a lot of poking and prodding. She'll be getting extra cuddles and pats tonight.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Awww poor little one. I'm glad you've started her on the meds, hopefully this will mend in no time at all! :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

When I have to put meds into the eye, I found it much easier to first.. warm the drops between your hands for a bit before administering. ( cold drops can feel a bit 'shocking ' and uncomfortable) .Also I go in from behind and over the head.. not approach toward the face. I lift the upper eyelid and put the drop on upper part of eyeball ( where the lid would have covered) 
Hope this helps!


----------

